# Dr. Richards' Series- Session 2



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi. This is the thread for Session 2 of Dr. Richard's Audio series. Myself and several other posters are tackling 1 session per week and we discuss it, along with our progress and experiences with the techniques from the series. Anyone can join in. 

We started on Monday the 15th of April 2013 and we continue onto a new session & new thread every Monday after that. There are 20 sessions in total, so we should finish on the 26th of August 2013. I feel that it's very important to engage with the series each week in order to gain the most from it.

So let's all listen to Session 2 and then engage on this thread over the next 7 days.

Good luck everybody!:clap

***I'm just gonna let the older threads die and drop down the forum as it was suggested to me to merge them but I like the idea of a fresh thread each week. Anyone can join in even if you start late, you can search for the older threads yourself, but ideally you should be doing it every week with us on the current thread***


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm gonna listen to it tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've listened to it twice, but while driving and so its hard to pay attention at times. I'm going to go over the handouts during lunch though.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys, I've got the mods to change to last thread from Session 1 to Sessions 1-20, so I might let this thread die and we can all just use the other one for all the lessons.


----------

